# Soliciting your own work,



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

The sheet metal guys do it. 

A big job changed hands here, from one contractor to another, and a friend of a friend got laid off.

He's working again within two weeks of the ROF, no need to wait on the books like we do. 

There has got to be something to the practice, there is no license needed to hang sheet metal, and they bring home more an hour on the check. 

Their market share is hurting, as the non-union guys install ducts and equipment for about half the hourly package of a union man.

Is bypassing the hall's rules of bidding for jobs on book 1 the answer to alot of problems? Contractors would have choice of men on Book 1, men on Book 1 have choice of which contractor, Book 2 would keep the same method of bidding. Non-union guys like usual, if the local is their home, they have the license, and they completed an approved apprenticeship, can still sign Book 1 and search for work.

Sure, about 25% of the men would whole-heartedly oppose this change, another 25% would hesitate because of the first 25%, but over half I think would support it.

Non-union guys, comment on whether this would increase the likely hood of you signing on. Union guys comment on why you would support or oppose it.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Non-union guys, comment on whether this would increase the likely hood of you signing on.


Not a snow-balls chance in hell... *Even if it were a choice...* When and if I get laid off - the first time ever was a few months ago... No hall for me, I just take all the side work I would not of taken before.... Make a few phone calls to make notice of my availability for RFP... Take on 1099 time only contracts with other EC's - some I have worked for before - some who worked under me before... Take on contracts of my own... Answer calls from people I have might have interest in working for - and sort through if I want to or not, or try them out....

Most people in this world make an 8 hour a day job out of finding work - try it sometime...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

e57 said:


> Not a snow-balls chance in hell... *Even if it were a choice...* When and if I get laid off - the first time ever was a few months ago... No hall for me, I just take all the side work I would not of taken before.... Make a few phone calls to make notice of my availability for RFP... Take on 1099 time only contracts with other EC's - some I have worked for before - some who worked under me before... Take on contracts of my own... Answer calls from people I have might have interest in working for - and sort through if I want to or not, or try them out....
> 
> Most people in this world make an 8 hour a day job out of finding work - try it sometime...


Join the union? I'd have to be really desperate with no work for ages. The thing is, I work for a real small open shop for the past two years and I've had 40 hours a week through all this plus overtime and bennies, truck, fastrack, gas card. Soooo..... I dunno.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Sure, *about 25% of the men* would whole-heartedly oppose this change, another 25% would hesitate because of the first 25%, but over half I think would support it.



do you suppose that 25% would correlate to the slugs?

I've never been fired, laid off or collected a dime in unemployment.
And I've never been out of work longer than I wanted to be.
I don't understand *not* going out there and getting your own work.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Kind of the antithesis of what the union is about.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've posted this before,but Philadelphia has it,we have had it for as long as the local has been here which is 100 years.I think it is one of our biggest contributors to our success.
We are in the top 3 in market share,we were the number one local in the country as far as man hours worked per member and we had 10 years of near 100% employment.

We call it soj. It works like this;Journeyman can solicit there own work and contractors can solicit journeyman.After the J.W. solicits there job they must report to the hall via a phone call.

The only rules that apply is when unemployment(in the local) gets to 3%
Then we go to 50-50 plan.If a contractor hires a SOJ then there next hire has to be off the bench.
This works well with the younger guys who don't know a lot of people and the guys who spent there entire career with one contractor and then finds them selves without a job.

It really sets us apart from all the surrounding locals and really should be the norm for the entire IBEW.But unfortunately we have an IP who is stuck in the dark ages.

It allows the labor to market themselves and the contractors to compete for the top talent.
I would not want to be a member without it.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just one more point,In Philly the sheet metal local is referral only and there books are always full.And we make more money.At $47 per hour were the highest in the city.

$47 per hour in the check another $25 per hour in beni's and 5000 members to keep working.Yet we have 350 profitable signatory contractors.

Being union can and does work and I think that the SOJ has a lot to do with it.

The surrounding locals 351,269,654,and 380 have steady unemployment and even when were booming there guys are waiting out the books.

I really can't stress the importance of being able to solicit your own work.

Chester county PA. local 654 put SOJ language in there contract and the 
IP stripped it out of the contract making them a referral only local.

We really need new leadership at the top.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Slick,

You've provided an excellent example of success.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

How does Philadelphia deal with travelers and hands who want to organize in?


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

I support any plan that give me more choices and access to good labor. Some of my best hands have been travelers just looking for work. One in particular has been with me for 15 years.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

We went through a huge organizing drive in the past(before I was a member)The local was in bad shape with poor leadership and a weak member base.But when the current BM took over about 14 years ago he really turned the local around.We went from less then 30 contractors to 350+ contractors and we went from 1000 members to 5000+ total membership.

Before he took over the local was in danger of having its charter pulled.
It started with a huge organizing campaign that brought in just not labor but contractors as well.

I feel that the SOJ had a big roll in attracting the new membership and in the success of the organized contractors who were going through the culture shock of union labor.

As far as travelers are concerned,when were short man power we take guys from the surrounding locals,south jersey351,trenton n.j 269, montgomery county PA 380, and chester county PA 654.

We don't run a book 2 we just put calls out to the neighbors when needed.
But we have around 10-12% unemployment in the local right now so travelers won't be in the picture any time soon.

I know some old timers and die hards in the IBEW feel that the SOJ is the opposite of what unionism stands for.
In my mind I feel that being union is about improving conditions,wages,and labor-contractor relationship.

The SOJ does this and is invaluable to our local's success.
It's time for referral only to go the way of the dinosaur.

Just for the record Philadelphia is IBEW local union # 98.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I think you're right about the referral system being obsolete. The IO has a vested interest in keeping the system as it is, because they receive $25 every month from a man whether he is working or not. It would be practically impossible for a local to fight the IO because of their bottomless war chest to pay attorneys. In Oregon we have the state-wide initiative process, AND vote-by-mail. Gather enough signatures, and a measure goes out to the public for a vote. If something like making the referral system against the law came up to a vote in this state, with out a doubt there are enough republicans and free-thinkers to make it pass. The same might work for eliminating seniority, but we don't want to make this a full-on 'right-to-work' employer's paradise either. What is the best balance could be SOJ and no-seniority.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for that perspective, I had not looked at it like that.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> but we don't want to make this a full-on 'right-to-work' employer's paradise either.


 Not so sure what it is about having the 'right to work' you don't want - it sounds like you want the "right to work", while employers would gain the "right to employ" and that's about it.... There is not a whole lot of "paradise" in it....


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

I live in a RTW paradise, and have been involved in this trade my whole life and have never seen an RTW employee work for any electrical contractor...EVER.

I think maybe the RTW paradise is not what you think it is.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

We don't have any seniority clause in the contract the contractor can lay-off whom ever it wants.But with soj the labor can in turn find there own job and are not bound to the chains of the books.

Referral only confines and controls. The IBEW needs to expand it's way of thinking if it wishes to stay competitive.The SOJ only breeds competitive work from both the labor and the contractor.

IT ensures that the very best stay employed and that every contractor has the resources to the top talent available.This makes for a stronger union all the way around.

If every local went to soj the IO still collect there quarterly dues,the rules remain the same just the method of employment changes.You have to pay your dues to work,period.
I think it comes down to control.The IO wants complete control of all local unions,read your handbook you would be surprised and disgusted with the amount of absolute power granted to the IO and the international president.

My L.U is not perfect,but we have a lot of unprecedented success,I believe a big part of it is allowing the labor to market themselves.

We need a change at the top and we need it soon.
It's 2009 the open shop crushes us on market share and has access to the same skills and information that we do,if we wish to set the bar for conditions and wages we need to adapt and grow.Putting people on a list to WAIT for a job is not working and hasn't for a long time.

The soj has been in Philly for a long time,it works and should be the norm.IMHO it is just one small change that could point the whole IBEW in a better direction.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> We don't have any seniority clause in the contract the contractor can lay-off whom ever it wants.But with soj the labor can in turn find there own job and are not bound to the chains of the books.


The IO forbids seniority clauses. Simply because senior members would always trump newer members, and the locals would never attract any good new members who would not see a steady paycheck for years, even in good times.



> Referral only confines and controls. The IBEW needs to expand it's way of thinking if it wishes to stay competitive.The SOJ only breeds competitive work from both the labor and the contractor.


"Stay competitive" is code for "bowing down to the contractor's demands." It's the same as "now we're competing in a world economy." Referral only means you get ROWd and you're on the list, and as members are referred you wait your turn. There's nothing confining or controlling about it other than a contractor cannot pick and choose who s/he gets. 

It also pits brother against brother - if you want to be the one who gets chosen, then you work like a banshee to establish your reputation as an overproductive workhorse. 



> IT ensures that the very best stay employed and that every contractor has the resources to the top talent available.


Not if the top talent is already employed. And it ensures that 50% of the local (at or below average) remains unemployed. 



> This makes for a stronger union all the way around.


It sounds like you guys are union in wages and benefits only, and in all other respects you're really just like nonunion workers, working and conducting your professional lives exactly the way they do. I wonder what would happen to a guy who complained about the overflowing and dirty porta-sans? Or filed a gervience? What I see is a system ripe for blacklisting anyone who steps out of line, and no way to stop it.



> If every local went to soj the IO still collect there quarterly dues,the rules remain the same just the method of employment changes.You have to pay your dues to work, period.
> 
> I think it comes down to control.The IO wants complete control of all local unions,read your handbook you would be surprised and disgusted with the amount of absolute power granted to the IO and the international president.
> 
> My L.U is not perfect,but we have a lot of unprecedented success,I believe a big part of it is allowing the labor to market themselves.


Now think about that for a moment - when one "markets" something, they point out why they are the better choice, and why the competition is not. Do you consider your brothers competition?



> We need a change at the top and we need it soon.
> It's 2009 the open shop crushes us on market share and has access to the same skills and information that we do,if we wish to set the bar for conditions and wages we need to adapt and grow.Putting people on a list to WAIT for a job is not working and hasn't for a long time.


You have fewer members employed now than ever. How is this "working?" You say adapt and grow, but that turns out to mean "become more like them." This is NOT setting the bar, it's lowering it. 



> The soj has been in Philly for a long time,it works and should be the norm. IMHO it is just one small change that could point the whole IBEW in a better direction.


I think you need to ask yourself how many out-of-towners are employed in your jurisdiction, how many locals are out of work, and then tell me how you call yourselves a "Local union?"


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The IO forbids seniority clauses.
> 
> *Seniority is not a problem for us, but is for others.*
> 
> ...


....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

LGLS,Where to begin,We have no out of towners working in our jurisdiction right now.And believe me local 98 guy's do not conduct themselves like the non union,it is a very tight local,I was once open shop and I know how the men you work with can bury a knife in you to get ahead.
Truth be known the contractors in my local have very little power,the local rules with an iron fist.
If you know anyone in the trades in Philly,ask them who has the strongest union in the city.
We have a tight nit close local,one of the oldest in the IBEW,we have lots of success and nobody "bows down" to the contractor.There's not one member who would give up the soj.We do not consider each other competition,and work each other out of jobs.That is what happens when you have referral only,people terrified to lose there jobs and go to the back of a list that never moves,waiting and hoping to go back to work before they starve to death.

You can twist things anyway you like to suit your opinion and agenda,but ask yourself this?How many guy's are out of work in your local right now?How many non-union shops are working in your back yard while the list grows and your BA's get fat?
Are you getting pay raises in your contract or are you giving money back the way Boston did?
Is your local union carrying the health care for the unemployed members and there families?
Do you have a strike fund?
Do you have an unemployment fund?
Do the members that are working take care of the members who are not?
Your out of work list,is it moving or just growing?
Do you have near 100% market share in your jurisdiction?
Show me the success of referral only.


----------



## wayni (Aug 27, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> ...
> 
> We don't run a book 2 we just put calls out to the neighbors when needed.
> But we have around 10-12% unemployment in the local right now so travelers won't be in the picture any time soon.
> ...


Just curious. How do the unemployed in your membership feel about SOJ? Not trying to be confrontational - just curious as to the vibes you get. Are they happy to be in your LU or are they disgruntled?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

wayni said:


> Just curious. How do the unemployed in your membership feel about SOJ? Not trying to be confrontational - just curious as to the vibes you get. Are they happy to be in your LU or are they disgruntled?


Wayni,the membership here,both employed and unemployed feel the soj is a huge part of our success as a local.We have a system of hiring here called the 50-50 plan.What happens is when a contractor hires through soj the next time they hire it has to be off the books.Doing this keeps our list moving and allows guys to be active in obtaining work.

It keeps the numbers of referrals/SOJ very even and it keeps the list moving.

We had a period of 10-12 years straight of full employment but right now our unemployment is around 9-10%.We been keeping this number steady for about 5-6 months now.And in this time nobody has lost there health care and the list has been steady moving.

A far as members being disgruntled, there's always a few.Can't make everyone happy.But we have strong leadership with great planning and for sight.I fully believe we have one of the strongest locals in the whole IBEW.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Wayni,the membership here,both employed and unemployed feel the soj is a huge part of our success as a local.We have a system of hiring here called the 50-50 plan.What happens is when a contractor hires through soj the next time they hire it has to be off the books.Doing this keeps our list moving and allows guys to be active in obtaining work.
> 
> It keeps the numbers of referrals/SOJ very even and it keeps the list moving.
> 
> ...


9-10% True unemployment in this market would be a real feat anywhere in the US.

To get the real numbers in our local I checked with H&W. They have the real numbers, not what the books show.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

They are the "real numbers" if you don't report to the hall when your laid off you will not be eligible to keep your health care when it runs out.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Those numbers are correct and are way better than any other surrounding local.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Those numbers are correct and are way better than any other surrounding local.


Loose Neutral,are you a 98 member?,Thanks for backing me up.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

No, but a sister Local. We hear your out of work #s in our Business managers report. I'm jealous wishing we had self solicitation. Always have a good time working with 98 guys.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> No, but a sister Local. We hear your out of work #s in our Business managers report. I'm jealous wishing we had self solicitation. Always have a good time working with 98 guys.


May I ask what local? How are things holding up for you guys?Glad to here 98 treated you well.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I've posted this before,but Philadelphia has it,we have had it for as long as the local has been here which is 100 years.I think it is one of our biggest contributors to our success.
> We are in the top 3 in market share,we were the number one local in the country as far as man hours worked per member and we had 10 years of near 100% employment.
> 
> We call it soj. It works like this;Journeyman can solicit there own work and contractors can solicit journeyman.After the J.W. solicits there job they must report to the hall via a phone call.
> ...



we have gone to 50 50 hiring here in Hamilton, Ont. and it works well when I'm manning up smaller jobs 
I can call guys I know can do the job and get help from the hall.
We have let so many residential guys in lately it's a little unnerving to call the hall for industrial jobs that I do they are not bad trades men but they don't have the experience I need to get the tight quoted jobs in on time I spend way to much time teaching.
I wish we could hire by experience then we could all win


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> ....




*Seniority is not a problem for us, but is for others.* 

_Why not? Why would the bottom 10 guys apply themselves knowing they'll be the 1st to go no matter what? What drives the top 10 to apply themselves knowing they're untouchable?

*And I cannot choose which contractor I would like to employ myself, besides the backdoor.*

It also pits brother against brother - if you want to be the one who gets chosen, then you work like a banshee to establish your reputation as an overproductive workhorse. 

*Brothers eh? I admit to having shared interests and goals with the brothers, but as my brother says, 'can't see it from my house,' well when my suckup brother keeps his job, he can't see me from his house either. Keep it real suckah. Not everywhere is like NYC.*
_
_Human nature is the same everywhere. _
_
Not if the top talent is already employed. And it ensures that 50% of the local (at or below average) remains unemployed. 

*And they fear the long wait on the books, they're not going to rock the boat when the contractor turns the screws on them because the head that sticks out gets chopped off (Japanese saying.) Alot of people have been suffering ill treatment to keep their jobs.* 
_
_That's my point. What kind of labor representation is that? (Other than poor)_
_
I wonder what would happen to a guy who complained about the overflowing and dirty porta-sans? Or filed a gervience? What I see is a system ripe for blacklisting anyone who steps out of line, and no way to stop it.

*Blacklisting is real, express or implied, one snitch to the hall and the reputation is yours forever, for better or worse. I've known gals to suffer horrendous sexual harrassment silently because they knew the unspoken rule (the dude in question deserves a framing hammer to the nuts, claw first.) Again, back to reality.*
_

_when one "markets" something, they point out why they are the better choice, and why the competition is not. Do you consider your brothers competition?

*Should you even have to ask this question? Competition breeds systems which self-destruct, no argument there. But competition with regulation builds systems which thrive. In a system without competition, there is decay and eventually, death. There is competition to become a union apprentice, why after that selection should all further competition be waived? Its like getting married after three dates, a gamble. For me, my job is not a 'settle for' whatever falls in my lap.*
_
_A paycheck is a paycheck - you make your own conditions. But again I stress - your system sounds like nonunionisn in earnest under an IBEW bug. _

_
You say adapt and grow, but that turns out to mean "become more like them." This is NOT setting the bar, it's lowering it. 

*I am all about taking the bar higher, for us. Less competent electricians can go lay tile or float mud. Just because a man was accepted into an apprenticeship twenty years ago because he was the nephew of a PM and second cousin of an EC, and he could not stand on his own, does not mean that man should be entitled to drag his ass on a job three months out of the year.*_

_I agree - but even you have to admit that the # of nephews sons and cousins is quite slim compared to everyone else. Your local turned the IBEW into scabdom personified to eliminate that one issue? No I doubt that very much. _

_* WTF LGLS, you buy this crap? Let me remind you, I harbor no ill-will against the guy, but he no doubt has learned to milk the system to get by in life. It hurts you, and it hurts me, because the system is not sustainable, e.g. your edison is going to dry up. Same thing about wall street, Goldman-Sachs milks the system and steals from every hard-working American's market based retirement, don't get me started.*
_
_I agree, goldman sachs should be crucified, and we're all being played. _

_You need to see and agree that all of the "solutions" for some reason result in all Americans working evern harder for even less under worse conditions. You don't see any problem with that? Do you think all the economic and regulatory problems we face today are the result of some workers not pulling their weight? _

_C'mon... _
_
I think you need to ask yourself how many out-of-towners are employed in your jurisdiction, how many locals are out of work, and then tell me how you call yourselves a "Local union?"

*Quite a few non-union hands drive an hour each way from a neighboring locals jurisdiction that is suffering far worse from the downturn. Add to that economic refugees from rural parts of the state who are relocating to this area permanantly. You laugh and turn your nose up at Yokels, but many yokels have worked hard and turned wrenches since not long after they could walk. Men need a ladder to climb, and if the local cannot offer enough ladders for worthy men, local or not, the outsiders will build their own ladders out of spite, when they work together, watch out.*_

_ I laugh because they all constantly crow about how their "work ethic" and plantation mentality is just fine and dandy UNTIL the economy downturns (which is has done historically every 10-12 years) and then SUDDENLY all the yokels are running up into Northern or "Big bad blue union state" territories scabbing our work._

_Ever see a New York electrician begging in Florida? NO! GEt it now... chum.........p?_


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

LGLS, I get it, I am wrong on somethings, and so are you, and we're both right. I'd follow your lead before just about anybody else, but I am going to enjoy fanning the flames too.

That said, you've got to re-read your post above. It doesn't make sense because the bold and italics are all switcheroo'd, it looks like you are posting what I said before.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> May I ask what local? How are things holding up for you guys?Glad to here 98 treated you well.



Like to remain anonymous, but right on your doorstep. Was in Philly today at the Reading terminal market. Man that place is heaven, coffee and bagel for me, chinese for my girls. We have high unemployment and things are bad. Next year looks a little better , but time will tell.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck brother.Perhaps your a member of the local who's business manager quit when things got tough.
I respect your anonymity though.

Reading terminal market is a great place,but working there will make you fat!Believe me I know.


----------



## 98slug? (May 17, 2012)

slickvic277 said:


> We don't have any seniority clause in the contract the contractor can lay-off whom ever it wants.But with soj the labor can in turn find there own job and are not bound to the chains of the books.
> 
> Referral only confines and controls. The IBEW needs to expand it's way of thinking if it wishes to stay competitive.The SOJ only breeds competitive work from both the labor and the contractor.
> 
> ...


wow, your "O member" rose colored glasses need cleaning "brother" reading your posts make me throw up in my mouth a little, heres the real story froma 15 year member who actually went thru the program...yes we have "soj" yes we have "50 50 soj" when "times are tough" (2000 men work steady making 120k/year, how tough are times exactly?) thats about the only things I see your correct on, now let me explain how delusional slick vic is, i will give you examples of recent events and how well soj works, in theory soj would be great if handle legally, now vic falls into 1 of 2 categories based on his posts, here we have 3 types of brother...1)shoppies 2)friends of agents/union big shots/contractor 3)the average hard working dues paying member(long term unemployed that is)
now here is a recent example......contractor calls hall 2 fridays ago, says we need 2 5050 men, because they need 4 guys, so 2 from hall, 2 soj...so forman calls his golf buddies/drinking buddies/coke buddies/Percocet budies/blow job in urinal buddies/smartphone **** buddies(you get the point), whove been staring at their phones for 4 months waiting for this call...then they call referral agent about needing two hall guys for the 5050...NOW, referral agent contacts every business agent(we have about 300 [email protected] plus per year mind you) ask BAs if they know anyone who needs work, like say a relative/friend whose been out for a whole 2 weeks(i know horrible missing two weeks right) now if, BIG IF either of these 2 5050 jobs magically gets thru all of the agents w/o being filled then YES some average hard working dues paying member will be blessed by the powers that be too get a good 4 weeks of work after sitting for 28 months, so yes, SOJ works great!!! and quite fair LOL....another example from about a month ago...a real class "union brother"gets laid off when job ends, worked steady for a while on said job, 3 weeks later, "brother" back too work with another shop, said brother happens to be a millionaire bar owner, yes millionaire so he was out a total of 3 weeks, and he can literally wipe his ass with 100 dollar bills and not care, and back to work because of who he knows, another quality soj moment!!! another story...another good "brother" working 2 jobs while 800 guys out, one job he works is 3/4 days with a van doing small service etc, weekends at convention center with tons of double time, gets laid off back too work on a year long job 2 weeks later, fyi one of the biggest slugs I ever worked with by the way...so vic is either a pole smoker or a pipe smoker, but he must be one of the fortunate ones who dont miss much time, for them 98 members yes soj is AWESOME, soj should have been halted back in 08 when times started getting tough..now vic states that only slugs, losers, bums sit and wait for the agents to do for them, well first off at 200k per year, yeah they should be working their asses of asshole, but i have worked with alot of the long term out of work guys and there are some really great electricians and good union people out and not many slugs, working in local 98 has ZERO to do with ones skill set and ALL to do with WHO YOU KNOW, plain and simple...i gave a couple of stories, livng in my neighborhood where 80% of the men who live here are 98 members, I can go on and on about the nepotistic bull****, and the soj bull****, 2000 guys work steady wether they are helped by an agent or by a shop and I can tell ya alot of the guys who work year round couldnt hold my jock and the jocks of hundreds long term out of work brothers....karmas a bitch, what goes around comes around my friend..


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am not with the grammar/spelling police BUT, I found it difficult to read your post, 30 seconds in Word and it seems to make it a manageable read.

Not sure what it means.


Wow, your "O member" rose colored glasses need cleaning "brother" reading your posts make me throw up in my mouth a little, here’s the real story from 15 year member who actually went thru the program...yes we have "soj" yes we have "50 50 soj" when "times are tough" (2000 men work steady making 120k/year, how tough are times exactly?) that’s about the only things I see your correct on, now let me explain how delusional slick vic is, I will give you examples of recent events and how well soj works, in theory soj would be great if handle legally, now vic falls into 1 of 2 categories based on his posts, here we have 3 types of brother...1)shoppies 2)friends of agents/union big shots/contractor 3)the average hard working dues paying member(long term unemployed that is)
now here is a recent example......contractor calls hall 2 Fridays ago, says we need 2 5050 men, because they need 4 guys, so 2 from hall, 2 soj...so foreman calls his golf buddies/drinking buddies/coke buddies/Percocet buddies/blow job in urinal buddies/smartphone **** buddies(you get the point), who’ve been staring at their phones for 4 months waiting for this call...then they call referral agent about needing two hall guys for the 5050...NOW, referral agent contacts every business agent(we have about 300 [email protected] plus per year mind you) ask BAs if they know anyone who needs work, like say a relative/friend whose been out for a whole 2 weeks(I know horrible missing two weeks right) now if, BIG IF either of these 2 5050 jobs magically gets thru all of the agents w/o being filled then YES some average hard working dues paying member will be blessed by the powers that be too get a good 4 weeks of work after sitting for 28 months, so yes, SOJ works great!!! and quite fair LOL....another example from about a month ago...a real class "union brother “gets laid off when job ends, worked steady for a while on said job, 3 weeks later, "brother" back to work with another shop, said brother happens to be a millionaire bar owner, yes millionaire so he was out a total of 3 weeks, and he can literally wipe his ass with 100 dollar bills and not care, and back to work because of who he knows, another quality soj moment!!! another story...another good "brother" working 2 jobs while 800 guys out, one job he works is 3/4 days with a van doing small service etc., weekends at convention center with tons of double time, gets laid off back to work on a yearlong job 2 weeks later, FYI one of the biggest slugs I ever worked with by the way...so vic is either a pole smoker or a pipe smoker, but he must be one of the fortunate ones who don’t miss much time, for them 98 members yes soj is AWESOME, soj should have been halted back in 08 when times started getting tough. Now vic states that only slugs, losers, bums sit and wait for the agents to do for them, well first off at 200k per year, yeah they should be working their asses of asshole, but I have worked with a lot of the long term out of work guys and there are some really great electricians and good union people out and not many slugs, working in local 98 has ZERO to do with ones skill set and ALL to do with WHO YOU KNOW, plain and simple...I gave a couple of stories, living in my neighborhood where 80% of the men who live here are 98 members, I can go on and on about the nepotistic bull****, and the soj bull****, 2000 guys work steady whether they are helped by an agent or by a shop and I can tell you a lot of the guys who work year round couldn’t hold my jock and the jocks of hundreds long term out of work brothers....karmas a bitch, what goes around comes around my friend..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread is almost (3) years old and most of the posts are by members not with us anymore..

It needs a bullet in back of the head.. :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> This thread is almost (3) years old and most of the posts are by members not with us anymore..
> 
> It needs a bullet in back of the head.. :thumbup:


 

Slip over to *** and tell vic and miller they're beating him up in his own thread. Never mind, I'll do it:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't believe they banned the initials e j t :blink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

B4T said:


> This thread is almost (3) years old and most of the posts are by members not with us anymore..


My sentiments exactly.


----------

